# Restoration of a old picture



## Molokai (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi guys, here is something i restored two years ago.
This is done in oil canvas colors, in under two hours.
I wish i had professional colors, matte not glossy oil colors.
For the record, i am no painter and never went to any school related to painting, so of course it can be done better, but my boss wanted to keep it under 30 dollars. 
I also restored a couple of old Alt Deutsch dressers, i will post some photos when i found them.

Here is a photo before and after, sorry for c...y phone photos,
"for the mods: if its not related to forum, please delete the thread."

[attachment=22151]
[attachment=22152]


----------



## Jason (Apr 3, 2013)

A heck of a lot better than i could do. I struggle to draw tick figures.

Jason


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd say that's pretty darned good for not being an artist. It's a good thing I wasn't asked to do it, because I know I wouldn't have been able to resist giving Jesus a tattoo and maybe an earring as well just for grins. 

Great job Tomislav, thanks for letting us see that.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2013)

Jason said:


> A heck of a lot better than i could do. I struggle to draw tick figures.
> 
> Jason



Hey Hey! Tick figures?...........


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 4, 2013)

maybe he likes drawing bugs? or hes making fun of woodtickgreg's screen name....lol 

Seriously, you did an excellent job. It looks great.


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice job! Is that locust or hawthorne on his head? Gary


----------



## Molokai (Apr 5, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Nice job! Is that locust or hawthorne on his head? Gary




i guess hawthorn but i really dont know


----------

